# Imitation



## Eamon Burke (Jun 17, 2011)

Having a toddler around is like having a weird mirror that shows random things. Sometimes you can do the most extravagant things and she'll totally ignore them, other times she picks up on stuff--my wife will kick me and then my daughter starts kicking me. She's only 1, not quite 2.

Well they other day, she got one of my stones(still in it's box) and started carrying it around in one hand with a fork in the other. She could barely hold on to it, so I told my wife(who was right next to her), to grab it from her, before she drops it. A few seconds later my wife told me to look, because she had put the thing on the ground, grabbed the fork with both hands, and was rubbing it back and forth on the stone.

I was dumbfounded...I mean, she imitates all kinds of things she sees us doing, I just never thought of her pretend sharpening.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL that's like the KKF funniest home video winner there if you grab a camera next time.


----------



## steeley (Jun 17, 2011)

that is funny and i am a little proud of her :crytissue:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 17, 2011)

That is the cutest (ahem) story I've heard for awhile.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish my kids were that cute. Just wait until she is a spoiled teen-ager who can't be bothered to clean her room. Sorry...venting 
-M


----------



## Tristan (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Michael, as much as I feel for you, I can remember when I was a teenager (oh back 15 years or so) I really hated it that i was asked to do anything to my room. Best advice I can give is to leave it. Just accept that a hobo that looks a lot like you has taken up residence in your home and that room is a write off. So long as it stays in the room, it is ok by you. Up the fire insurance premium a bit, then get on with more important things.

You'll get at least a few cool points. And sooner or later - bad hygiene is self limiting.

Oh and the fork story - priceless. Wish there was a video. Where are the pics? You live on this forum doncha? Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I didn't think you'd all really want pictures of a naked baby pretend sharpening, but I learned my lesson now didn't I?







My wife is actually a lifestyle photographer, and her fancypants camera+software put that watermark on there. This is in no way indicative of her work as a photographer! She wanted a picture of it, so I held the stone for Lily while she continued to chase the burr on that fork.


----------



## mano (Jun 19, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Hey Michael, as much as I feel for you, I can remember when I was a teenager (oh back 15 years or so) I really hated it that i was asked to do anything to my room. Best advice I can give is to leave it. Just accept that a hobo that looks a lot like you has taken up residence in your home and that room is a write off. So long as it stays in the room, it is ok by you. Up the fire insurance premium a bit, then get on with more important things.
> 
> You'll get at least a few cool points. And sooner or later - bad hygiene is self limiting.
> 
> Oh and the fork story - priceless. Wish there was a video. Where are the pics? You live on this forum doncha? Pics or it didn't happen


 
Adorable kids and pic, Eamon.

I disagree about allowing a messy room.

When my daughter was a teenager vying for Guinness Book record for messiest room, the rule was no weekend activities unless her room was clean. Every Friday after school she'd clean it to our satisfaction.

Once we forgot to check, picked her up at a party and brought her home. Without a peep she cleaned it and we drove her back. We never yelled or scolded; she knew the rule.

By Sunday clothes were piling up again but it at least it was cleaned once a week.


----------

